# FILTRO PARA BRILLO DE JBL



## eljoropo (Dic 21, 2006)

Hola a todos tengo el siguiente problema.  Tengo unas cabinas JBL activas(EON) y el brillo se quema demasiado,  me dijeron que podia ponerle una TRAMPA para disminuir  los decibeles pero no se en que consiste, si alguien me puede ayudar con esto le agradezco..


----------



## capitanp (Dic 21, 2006)

una simple lampara incandesente de 12V50W ayudadria un poco


----------



## capitanp (Dic 21, 2006)

y un oido nuevo ni te cuento!


----------

